# Fish with cheese



## debbie24 (Feb 14, 2007)

When i was in Junion High (94', 95') they would serve these fish things with a layer of cheese on top but the cheese was inside the crust, anyone else had that in junion high?  I went to JHS in NY and i'm not sure if they had the same things in other states.  I really want to recreate this.  I'm pregnant and have been craving this really badly.  I bought the gortons fried fish and baked it with some cheese on top but it was just horrible, the fish was so greasy  .  I hope someone knows what i'm talking about.


----------



## attie (Feb 15, 2007)

debbie24 said:
			
		

> When i was in Junion High (94', 95') they would serve these fish things with a layer of cheese on top but the cheese was inside the crust, anyone else had that in junion high? I went to JHS in NY and i'm not sure if they had the same things in other states. I really want to recreate this. I'm pregnant and have been craving this really badly. I bought the gortons fried fish and baked it with some cheese on top but it was just horrible, the fish was so greasy  . I hope someone knows what i'm talking about.


Living way down at the other end of the street Debbie I have no idea, the "cheese was inside the crust" has me tricked. I take it the fish was crumbed with the cheese under the crumb? You might have to try and do that yourself with fresh fish using sliced cheese, could be a bit tricky but sounds nice. The cheese on the outside could make it seem oily


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 15, 2007)

I do not know of what you speak, but I know of your frustration trying to find the answer.  I too have a HS fish cake memory...round, breaded, spiced with pimento, probably cod fish cakes...so good!!!! and have found nothing like them anywhere...and it's been more than 30 years!!!


----------



## debbie24 (Feb 15, 2007)

attie it was like a filet with cheese on top then breaded all around covering the cheese and fish.  Then i'm guessing it was baked and when you cut into it the cheese was gooey and then under the layer of cheese was the fish.  so it was crust, cheese, fish, crust.  OH i can picture it in my mind. Yum Yum.

Robo410 30 yrs huh.  i hope you find the recipe someday or a way to recreate it.


----------



## attie (Feb 15, 2007)

debbie24 said:
			
		

> attie it was like a filet with cheese on top then breaded all around covering the cheese and fish. Then i'm guessing it was baked and when you cut into it the cheese was gooey and then under the layer of cheese was the fish. so it was crust, cheese, fish, crust. OH i can picture it in my mind. Yum Yum.
> 
> Robo410 30 yrs huh. i hope you find the recipe someday or a way to recreate it.


I have had veal steaks like that but I've never tried to make them myself, perhaps someone here could tell us how to do it, getting the cheese to stick to the fish while one crumbs it seems to be the tricky part


----------



## carolelaine (Feb 15, 2007)

I do this with chicken.   I would salt and pepper some mild fish filets and dip them in some seasoned flour (old bay seasoning) then I would dip the fish and thin sliced cheese in some buttermilk and egg mixed together, after which I would roll the fish and cheese in some breadcrumbs mixed with salt and pepper.  Heat a large flat pan in the oven with some Canola oil at 425, when it is heated add the breaded fish to the oil and spray the top of the fish with a no stick spray.  Than bake for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Constance (Feb 15, 2007)

Debbie, the Gorton's stuff isn't very good. Some of those fish cakes are made from compressed fish pieces. Be sure to look for the ones that say "fish fillets".


----------

